

Human life will likely be extendable by gene "hacking" - chadp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kyZ_jGYl50

======
chadp
Anyone up for some testing?

(found the video after reading this article.
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1323758/Can-
cuttin...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1323758/Can-cutting-
Carbohydrates-diet-make-live-longer.html))

Will be cool to live longer for most I assume but also I would guess that many
would have an issue with messing with "mother nature"...

